
How Institutional Complaints Procedures Are Being Weaponized - yasp
https://quillette.com/2018/05/24/come-attention-institutional-complaints-procedures-weaponized/
======
tomohawk
It's sad how these institutional procedures deny basic legal rights by not
allowing you to confront your accusers, examine evidence, or hire competent
legal council. Without these important protections, its no wonder they're
abused.

